# Running new Laptop (ethernet recognition problem) and mods

## Fratyr

Hey guys.

Just bought a new HP Compaq Presario CQ-61 Laptop.

Few problems encountered so far:

-Can't find ethernet card name even on hp.com

so I don't know what to enable in kernel for supporting network.

WLAN 802.11 b/g - what should I enable in kernel .config to support this?

Lots of modules made by me while compiling kernel now can't load at start up.

How can I get the list of failed to load modules to remove them from kernel-2.6 autoload file.

Can't see the full list of failed to load modules because I can't scrollback in console  :Smile: 

That's it for now. Hope to get some help. Thank you

BTW, When someone has a problem here, you guys (experts) ask them to post the output data, e.g 'post emerge --info'

but the info that showed by this command is in command line ( console ) how can I grab this output and post it here?

Retyping like 100 lines of 'junk' is impossible.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot cd run 

```
lspci | grep -i ethernet 
```

 should show id of ethernet cards  

```
lspci | grep -i network
```

 should show id of wireless cards.

get a linux cd that connects to the internet with a gui, http://www.sysresccd/Download or ubuntu livecd or knoppix, boot cd, run 

```
lspci -n
```

 , copy and paste result at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ to get a decent list of drivers and hardware. You can obtain an excellent starter(restarter) kernel at http://62.3.120.141/~pappy/ that can be set to your machine using the driver info from http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/. Or by using driver info derived by running 

```
lspci -k 
```

 while sysresccd or current ubuntu or knoppix cd is booted.

if you have internet connection with the cd booted, enter the change root, 

```
emerge wgetpaste
```

 to have a tool for posting large blocks of stuff from the CLI. 

```
wgetpaste -h
```

 for help.   *Quote:*   

> wgetpaste -s ca /etc/fstab
> 
> 

  is an example that would paste a copy of your fstab file from the chroot. 

```
Your paste can be seen here: http://pastebin.ca/1562335
```

 is an example return; the URL can then be posted in the forum.[/code]

scrollback in console is <shift><PageUp>.

----------

## Fratyr

Damn it, im so tired of trying to connect to WPA...  :Sad: 

Anybody else? Let's continue this discussion.

I would like to keep my own kernel, since it's working fine for now. Don't want to use Pappy's Seeds, since they are the same as mine, mine was taken from Pappy, configured by my friend, then reconfigured by me for my system. (Laptop)

I've made a few things that you suggested and so far we have this information:

1) Ethernet Adapter: Realtek brand, Wireless Adapter: Atheros brand

All "Realtek" and "Atheros" options (besides debugging) enabled in a new kernel compiled by me. in Device Drivers->Network/Wireless

Still, there's no eth0 interface, only "lo".

by trying to run "rc":

Caching service dependencies ... [ ok ]

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 412: /etc/init.d/net: Permission Denied

What is that error says? No related solutions found on this forum  :Smile: 

And, somewhy, the system on boot cannot start swap partition.  :Sad: 

It's type of "82" (Linux Swap) and should work fine... But no.

The problem now is to connect to WPA through wpa_supplicant.

Router EDIMAX

I know the SSID, psk(password), router is set to AP mode.

Band: 2.4Ghz (B+G)

Channel Number 5

Auth Type: Auto

Broadcast ESSID: Enabled

802.11g protection: disabled

Security Mode: WPA-TKIP

/etc/init.d/net:

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="Dmawifi"

iwconfig_eth0="mode managed"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

ssid="lklk"

mode=1

proto=WPA

key_mgmt=WPA-NONE

pairwise=NONE

group=TKIP

psk="my_password"

}

```

----------

## DONAHUE

pls post the complete result of:

boot cd, run

```
lspci | grep -i ethernet
```

should show id of ethernet cards

```
lspci | grep -i network
```

should show id of wireless cards. 

too many drivers can be nearly as bad as no drivers.

----------

## Fratyr

Okay. I finally connected to the wireless..  :Smile: 

But, I need somehow to automate the process of connection.

After configuring /etc/conf.d/net to use wpa_supplicant

And after configuring wpa_supplicant.conf to use WPA/TKIP protocol

I use:

ifconfig wlan0 up

ifconfig wlan0 IPADDR netmask ADDR

route wlan0 gateway addr

wpa_supplicant command to run it using the config (dont remember the command and the laptop is at home, im not)

it works, but how can I create net.wlan0 to automate this commands? Because if I restart I need to run these commands again to get a wireless!

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## DONAHUE

Try this: Assuming router still configured as in your second post.

/etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

 

sample for dhcp:

 *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" )
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

 

sample for fixed IP  

 *Quote:*   

> #config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )
> 
> #routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )
> 
> #dns_servers_wlan0=( "192.168.0.1 4.2.2.6" )

 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> network={
> ...

 

Need a symbolic link:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

```
reboot
```

 or 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

----------

